
What Microsoft Is This the Altair Basic Of? - falava
http://www.paulgraham.com/altair.html
======
dalke
156 comments on it at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9108628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9108628)
.

